# Overseeding annual rye (N. Texas)



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

9 weeks into my new property, expecting the Bermuda pasture to go dormant soon. Forecasted rain & temps below 75° mean next week should be good for overseeding annual rye for hopeful Jan/Feb grazing.

Keeping my horse off the overseeded land until Jan would be ideal, but it's not practical. Am I wasting money if I broadcast seed everywhere and continue pasture rotation (3 acre and 1.25 acre parcels?) Seed itself isn't too pricey, but the Nitrogen fertilizer recommended for December requires a bit more effort...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You cannot seed , fertilize , and graze. 
The Nitrogen fertilizer if ingested would cause some serious issues. 
Your seeds would not be able to take root and grow, it would be a waste of time and money


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I tried overseeding annual ryegrass here in north Florida. It didn't do well. Not sure if that was because of weather conditions or if I picked the wrong variety.

The University of Florida recommended oats, wheat, rye or clover. I'm thinking of trying to grow white clover this year. We had some growing naturally in prior years. Not sure if the horses ate it all or if the weeds destroyed it, but we didn't have any last year.

You have to be careful with clovers, as some cause drooling.

Complications with feeding clover : University of Minnesota Extension

Check and see what your closest university recommends. They usually know which varieties grow best in your area.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Back in Texas, I always over seeded my pastures with rye. My seed source would mix it in the spreader with the fertilizer, so only one pass was needed. 

I left the horses off until it looked quite green, then put them back on. My pastures were 25 acres, though. Call the agronomy dept. at TAMU, Dr. Redmon was always very helpful.


----------

